# Praxair Now Linde



## CalgaryPT (Mar 10, 2021)

Got a letter in the mail today regarding my accounts at Praxair. They have been bought out by Linde it looks like. 

I am old enough to remember when they were Union Carbide and were forced by the courts to divest into Praxair et al after the Bhopal disaster in 1984.

30+ years later...still a sad tragedy.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 10, 2021)

Linde got bought out by Messer-....wait for it....


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 10, 2021)

Bhopal disaster was truly tragic event.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 11, 2021)

oh, and air liquide (Alberta) got bought by Linde as well.  I sure hope they come back as i have very bad things to say about Linde's very bad customer relations


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 11, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> oh, and air liquide (Alberta) got bought by Linde as well.  I sure hope they come back as i have very bad things to say about Linde's very bad customer relations



We have 3 suppliers in the city, 2 of which are Praxair and AirLiquide....guess we now have 2


----------



## Thadious (Mar 16, 2021)

Perhaps they will change their policies in BC about hydro'ing, recertifying and filling larger customer owned bottles! *fingers crossed*!


----------

